# Помогите определить баян, мастера.



## acco (11 Авг 2012)

Помогите определить баян, аккорд, мастера.
Не каких меток нету не где, даже на голосах не чего не указано.
Инструмент был куплен 5 лет назад в Белоруссии.


----------



## ze_go (11 Авг 2012)

Сизов


----------



## acco (12 Авг 2012)

Этот баян был куплен в Белоруссии примерно 5 лет назад. 
Кнопки все кривые-кривые. По звуку бас не слабый, сравнить не с чем, у нас в академии это 1-ый и последний баян, так как у всех аккордеоны.

После покупки, на инструменте сменили регистры на итальянские.


----------

